# L4.48 Tues



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

4.48 rolls out tues. I wonder what will be in it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well we will know once the release notes are out. Until then.. guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

When do they normally release the release notes, the day of release or latter?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Depends... Sometimes we get them quickly. Other times they come slowly. Not fixed amount and there is no obligation for them to give them out so there is always the possibility of not getting them at all. 

However, usually the appear the day the software goes out. My guess with this version would be its just to get the people doing the preview back to where they were before but there is always the possibility a few fixes might be added.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Is this going to be a full or progressive roll out?


----------



## V-Train (Mar 9, 2004)

whatchel1 said:


> Is this going to be a full or progressive roll out?


Sounds like progressive, since beta testers will "be targeted in the initial download," according to the email I got.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wish they would leave DishOnline up, Iv'e been using it a lot with no problems.

Better than TiVo's online programming because it acts immediately, not after a daily download.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I wonder if it will have a fix for the sync problem.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Steve H said:


> I wonder if it will have a fix for the sync problem.


Amen, brother! HD audio Sync issues are my biggest beef right now. Sometimes it's dead on while other times it ain't even close.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

moman19 said:


> Amen, brother! HD audio Sync issues are my biggest beef right now. Sometimes it's dead on while other times it ain't even close.


Add to that the HDMI washed out colors and I think I'm all set.


----------



## gfearz (Aug 19, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Wish they would leave DishOnline up, Iv'e been using it a lot with no problems.
> 
> Better than TiVo's online programing because it acts immediately, not after a daily download.


Maybe the Dishonline roll out (web programing)? They have made some changes to the Dishonline page as if you are now able to sign up, with a software download. Unless I missed this earlier, haven't looked at it in a while. Hope so.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

L4.48 will not include web scheduling features and the beta software users will be the first ones updated to eliminate this feature. They sent me an email telling me as much . IT didn't work well enough to their satisfaction and they are discontinuing it for now.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike...Lets be clear on this.. They are discontinuing the field test. This does not equate to moth balling the feature.. It just might mean they have enough info provided by the field test feedback that they were looking for and plan on continuing the development and feel field testing is not required any longer.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Mike...Lets be clear on this.. They are discontinuing the field test. This does not equate to moth balling the feature.. It just might mean they have enough info provided by the field test feedback that they were looking for and plan on continuing the development and feel field testing is not required any longer.


 Okay may be so but I think they were not happy with the way the website worked. I will tell you what they said in my email and you can take it the way you want.

"Thankyou for all of the great feedback you have provided on the Web Scheduling feature. We have reviewed all of your problem reports and suggestions and will use the information to improve functionality of this new feature.

We are currently experiencing some technical problems that are causing instability in the Web Scheduling feature. Because of these issues , we are asking that you discontinue testing and reporting problems at this time.

On Tuesday Morning we will begin rolling out the newest version of production software (L448) and your receiver will be targeted in the initial download. L448 will NOT include the Web Scheduling feature.

Again thank you for your participation in this trial program."

I take this to mean that the" technical problems that are causing instablility in the Web Scheduling feature" is why they are stopping the testing. IT needs more work before it is brought out to the masses.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. Thats how I would read it. I read your statement as discounting the feature as a whole not the field test. Appears you were referring to the field test and that does appear to be the case.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

PLease oh, please do something about the audio sync issue, whatever they had prior to 4.47 worked fine for me, but probalby not for anyone else huh?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

LinkNuc said:


> PLease oh, please do something about the audio sync issue, whatever they had prior to 4.47 worked fine for me, but probalby not for anyone else huh?


I have found that a cold restart will often cure the sync problem, or at least make it more tolerable. However; don't expect it to last. A weekly (give or take) cold start seems to be a good workaround. Also some channels like TBS HD seem to be perpetually off. Luckily, I don't find myself tuning in there too much.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Got L4.48. I see they didn't include the HDMI adjustments or the hard drive test in the analysis menu. It's grayed out. I was really hoping for the HDMI adjustments.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I also received 4.48 this morning and *I am very disappointed* that the color selector choice for HDMI was left out. The YCrCb instead of RGb for HDMI input worked perfectly for my RPTV. My HDMI input is once again washed out which is depressing.


----------



## dreslism (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone see release notes for 4.48 yet?

I recently worked on a VERY VERY long standing CC issue with dish engineering and they reproduced it and fixed it and said it would be out in an update in a few weeks.

I am hoping it is in this release, so release notes would be great, but I can't find them yet.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

dreslism said:


> Anyone see release notes for 4.48 yet?
> 
> I recently worked on a VERY VERY long standing CC issue with dish engineering and they reproduced it and fixed it and said it would be out in an update in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


What is the CC issue your referring to? I have also been working with them on some CC issues with little success up to this point.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Bummer! L448 didn't download to my 622 last night. Guess I'm not on their priority list.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dreslism said:


> Anyone see release notes for 4.48 yet?
> 
> I recently worked on a VERY VERY long standing CC issue with dish engineering and they reproduced it and fixed it and said it would be out in an update in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Check with RandallA for the list.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Eagles said:


> What is the CC issue your referring to? I have also been working with them on some CC issues with little success up to this point.


I would love to know which CC issues you guys are working on. I have an intermittent problem where CC comes and goes during ABC-HD Prime Time shows. In fact, it's mostly gone during Prime Time but mostly present during GMA the next day.

I see this both via OTA as well as the Sat.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Release notes have been posted and a thread has been created for discussion. Please use that thread for L4.48 discussions, experiences and issues.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111642

Closing thread to avoid splintering.


----------

